# How heavy do you go?



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Yesterday i managed 7 reps of incline flys at 16kg's. I felt well chuffed, but then got to wonder what is 'good' for a woman? I dont have many female friends who weight train, and i train with a 19 stone rugby man and a gym owner so can't compare (or i can and feel weak).

What is your best weight for women on bench/fly/etc etc? What are you most proud of? what is your goal? I would like to set myself some realistic goals to aim for.

Men- what have you seen a woman do (not relating to ping pong balls) that you have been impressed with?

My current stats after training for a solid 12 months/playing rugby-

bench- 80kg

squat (just starting, mostly form at the moment)- 20kg

deadlift (see above) 40kg

fly-16kg

dumbell press- 40kg

bicep curl EZ bar- 20kg

leg press-120kg

Military press 20kg (so weak on shoulders)

Would like some targets, and to be nosy


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Yesterday i managed 7 reps of incline flys at 16kg's. I felt well chuffed, but then got to wonder what is 'good' for a woman? I dont have many female friends who weight train, and i train with a 19 stone rugby man and a gym owner so can't compare (or i can and feel weak).
> 
> What is your best weight for women on bench/fly/etc etc? What are you most proud of? what is your goal? I would like to set myself some realistic goals to aim for.
> 
> ...


Thats decent, dont see many ladies benching that weight, tbh i dont think i have ever seen a woman do that, fair play :thumb:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Thats decent, dont see many ladies benching that weight, tbh i dont think i have ever seen a woman do that, fair play :thumb:


chest is my strongest by far but my shoulders and core are effing awful (oh and calfs)

Was a chest/tri day yesterday so felt well pumped but shoulders tomorrow and i would like some goals to target myself to

But thanks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thats an awesome DB press mate, and bench and flyes. Im sure your squat and deads will fly up if u put the effort in. good work:thumbup1:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> chest is my strongest by far but my shoulders and core are effing awful (oh and calfs)
> 
> Was a chest/tri day yesterday so felt well pumped but shoulders tomorrow and i would like some goals to target myself to
> 
> But thanks


Lower weight more reps and good form, how does ur routine look?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

very strong 80kg bench, im sure your squat will be heavy also when u nail the form  girls who squat = the BEST type of girls


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

my missus lifts the following:-

bench- 65kg

squat-105kg

deadlift-65kg

fly-she doesn't do them

dumbell press-she doesn't do them

bicep curl EZ bar- 20kg

leg press-180

Military press-45kg

my missus doesn't train as hard as she used to, she also has implants so she doesn't have to worry about the effect on her breast when performingchest exercises. she's not looking to compete just look better and feel more confident.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Lower weight more reps and good form, how does ur routine look?


split into legs sunday, chest/tri mon, rest, back/bi, shoulders, rest, core/abs/calfs.

so yesterday was-

DB press 2 wup, then 3 reps 6-8

incline flys 2x10-12 1 drop set (hence the 16's)

DB pullover 2x10-12

dips 3x12

cable extensions 2x20

skull crushers 2x12

20 mins cardio (HIIT) normally on treadmill or bike


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

40kg db lift is great, get a vid up


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> my missus lifts the following:-
> 
> bench- 65kg
> 
> ...


Wow! that squat is awesome! I wonder what she did when she trains harder?! Solid deadlift too. Thanks man- im using her squat as a benchmark once i get my form down!

Cheers dude exactly what i was looking for


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Speedway said:


> 40kg db lift is great, get a vid up


haha i just may do that (although may be a bit vain?)

also just to clarify- i mean 20kg in each hand, not 40kg in each hand? so 40kg total


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Yesterday i managed 7 reps of incline flys at 16kg's. I felt well chuffed, but then got to wonder what is 'good' for a woman? I dont have many female friends who weight train, and i train with a 19 stone rugby man and a gym owner so can't compare (or i can and feel weak).
> 
> What is your best weight for women on bench/fly/etc etc? What are you most proud of? what is your goal? I would like to set myself some realistic goals to aim for.
> 
> ...


That's farking impressive...more than my spotter :lol: good set of numbers there- I assume if you are playing Rugby you are training for that rather than gaining for size per say. Always loved doing good mornings to work lower back- ultimate exercise for the scrum and mauling.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

feel free to send me videos of squat munchie i can help with form 

and 40kg DB press.. 80% of people in my gym cant do them very well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think a video of the bench and db pressing should be added considering you put half the male juice monkeys on here to shame


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ballin said:


> That's farking impressive...more than my spotter :lol: good set of numbers there- I assume if you are playing Rugby you are training for that rather than gaining for size per say. Always loved doing good mornings to work lower back- ultimate exercise for the scrum and mauling.


Currently not playing as last sept i broke my arm playing and this year im getting married- wedding dress and plaster not a good look.

Im doing th marathon in April though so i am training for something! Rugby has helped me strength wise no doubt


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ewen said:


> i think a video of the bench and db pressing should be added considering you put half the male juice monkeys on here to shame


please see my clarifications of 20kg in EACH hand lol (not 40kg)- if thats still impressive then hells yeah ill put up a vid....


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

gettingLEAN said:


> feel free to send me videos of squat munchie i can help with form
> 
> and 40kg DB press.. 80% of people in my gym cant do them very well


tahts awesome i think i will do i feel so un-natural doing them


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Currently not playing as last sept i broke my arm playing and this year im getting married- wedding dress and plaster not a good look.
> 
> Im doing th marathon in April though so i am training for something! Rugby has helped me strength wise no doubt


Haha I dunno if you put some lace on it you could work something!

Sweet- I entered the London marathon and didn't get a place and was disappointed so I went for Bupa Great South at 10 miles and my first thought crossing the line was nuts to a marathon...would have been another 1.5 laps! Not bad for a former prop though!

I am literally about to enter Tough Mudder race- always thought it wouldn't appeal to me but chance to raise money for a good cause always makes it worthwhile!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> haha i just may do that (although may be a bit vain?)
> 
> also just to clarify- i mean 20kg in each hand, not 40kg in each hand? so 40kg total


Ah, I thought you were saying 40kg in each hand, still very good though, I do 40kg you had me worried there lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> tahts awesome i think i will do i feel so un-natural doing them


he dont squat its just for his perving lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

For men, 1.5*BW BP, 2*BW SQ and 2.5*BW DL is decent. Not sure of the ratios for the females.............

I am currently 120KG so BP 180, SQ 240 and DL 300. Cutting to at least 110KG so 165, 220 and 275 which is almost spot on


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

My sister is a female bodybuilder and doesn't really lift anything over 30 Kg (each hand lol) on a Incline DB Bench so 20 kgs is pretty good.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ballin said:


> Haha I dunno if you put some lace on it you could work something!
> 
> Sweet- I entered the London marathon and didn't get a place and was disappointed so I went for Bupa Great South at 10 miles and my first thought crossing the line was nuts to a marathon...would have been another 1.5 laps! Not bad for a former prop though!
> 
> I am literally about to enter Tough Mudder race- always thought it wouldn't appeal to me but chance to raise money for a good cause always makes it worthwhile!


My fiance is a prop! (thats why he is 19 stone lol).

tough mudder looks amazing!!!

i did the kamikaze race last year and i have never been so muddy/chuffed/knackered!

I worl for the Legion so i'm running for them 

Which tough mudder you going for?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

ewen said:


> he dont squat its just for his perving lol


i do squat! but u were right about the perving -_-


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

My wife was training hard for the British army bobsleigh team last year and reached a raw deadlift of 120kg, snatch of 55kg and a clean of 62.5kg (she couldn't jerk this weight but could jerk 55kg) squat of 80kg she is 5ft 7 and weighs 62kg she could push a prowler of 60kg hard and fast too.

She didn't make the team and has since given up. Only just got her going back to the gym and those figures seem to have halved! Tried hard to convince her to carry on with the Oly lifting but said she didn't want to get all bulky and full of muscles and she didn't see the point in lifting the same weight all the time as there is no competition but to lift more she would need to get bigger. Didn't matter that I find a strong athletic women to be the sexiest thing.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

sheeeit! 40kg DB press fairplay


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> My fiance is a prop! (thats why he is 19 stone lol).
> 
> tough mudder looks amazing!!!
> 
> ...


Well I was a big boy back in the day but recently when I played for a few games I was in at number 8 as I can actually move pretty quickly lol. American Football is my passion though- much much more brutal lol.

Gonna go for the Bristol one in September as it gives me about 6 months of solid training time and I will go for Diabetes UK or Help4Heroes depending on what my team mates prefer. Got a feeling it's going to be a battle of will but 100% I will cross the finish line with a smile on my face!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

This is interesting -


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

cudsyaj said:


> This is interesting -


now that is some impressive sh!t!!!!! damn and she is TINY


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

40kg dumbbell press? wow that's pretty much on par with me. Don't think I've ever seen a woman touch higher than a 10kg dumbbell nevermind two 40kg ones and press it!

Good stuff though, should definitely stick a vid up


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Haha I dunno if you put some lace on it you could work something!
> 
> Sweet- I entered the London marathon and didn't get a place and was disappointed so I went for Bupa Great South at 10 miles and my first thought crossing the line was nuts to a marathon...would have been another 1.5 laps! Not bad for a former prop though!
> 
> *I am literally about to enter Tough Mudder race*- always thought it wouldn't appeal to me but chance to raise money for a good cause always makes it worthwhile!


ive been asked to the one in leeds! looks like fun!

OP - im impressed every time i see a woman pick up a bar regardless of the weight thats moving. any woman who has the guts to leave the machine area and pick up free weights is always going to get good results


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> now that is some impressive sh!t!!!!! damn and she is TINY


Yeah, bit random but saw it and thought it's relevant to your post... "she is tiny" yes, but she's also clearly very solid!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DoubleXL- said:


> 40kg dumbbell press? wow that's pretty much on par with me. Don't think I've ever seen a woman touch higher than a 10kg dumbbell nevermind two 40kg ones and press it!
> 
> Good stuff though, should definitely stick a vid up


hahah NO 2 20kg ones- my bad i thought they counted together- so 2 20 kg DB's, NOT 2 40kgs on the DB press, my 19 fiance does those!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> hahah NO 2 20kg ones- my bad i thought they counted together- so 2 20 kg DB's, NOT 2 40kgs on the DB press, my 19 fiance does those!


haha oh right sorry, still a really good lift haha, a lot stronger than the bicep boys in my gym!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

cudsyaj said:


> This is interesting -


looks like a future olympian right there


----------

